# Croc Farming



## Alexahnder (Apr 20, 2003)

What are all your opinions on crocodile farming??

(Jumps up on soapbox)

Personally i don't see how turning crocodiles into boots, bags, and belts can be called conservation. How can raiding wild crocodiles nests and raising the eggs have any positive affects on crocodile conservation? Crocodiles are magnificent reptiles who deserve to be protected. They are at the top of the food chain and are being unfairly stereotyped as killing machines. Whenever there is a crocodile attack there is a big uproar about how we should go out and kill every crocodile in sight. 

You have more chance of being killed by an allergic reaction to a bee sting than actually being attacked, not killed, by a crocodile. Do humans go out and shoot every bee in sight?

Crocodile farming does not conserve wild crocodile populations. Crocodile farms in Australia do not re-introduce crocodiles into the wild. Crocodile farms are not "conservation projects" as they are said to be. They are slaughter yards. 

(gets of soapbox)

Alexahnder


----------



## Pinkie (Apr 20, 2003)

Alex, I think you'll find that these days in most places it is illegal for people to take crocodile eggs from the wild, as it is for people to take any native species from the wild. As far as I know, people who farm crocodiles don't take eggs from the wild to raise.

Most crocodile farms have been established for a number of years and have breeding pairs within them that produce the crocodile eggs which are then raised and slaughtered and mostly sold overseas for their leather.

In no way am I endorsing crocodile farming, I can understand where you are coming from. But I think that wild crocodiles and farmed crocodiles are totally seperate, as are wild snakes and pet snakes.

I think the bigger issue with crocodiles is how urban sprawl is running them out of their natural territories, and how this causes them to come into conflict with people. People who want to harm them... but thats another story!

You are right, crocodile farming does nothing for crocodile conservation. But I don't think it hurts it so much as you think.


----------



## africancichlidau (Apr 20, 2003)

Very well said Pinkie, I agree


----------



## Greebo (Apr 20, 2003)

What about chickens then?
Or cows ..or sheep?
Just cause crocs are cute and cuddly doesnt mean we cant exploit them the same as all other lesser animals.


----------



## Alexahnder (Apr 20, 2003)

Chickens and cows and sheep wern't on the brink of extinction.

Also when i mentioned crocodile egs being taken from the wild, i wasn't refering to australia, where pinkie stated that it is illegal to take crocodile eggs from the wild. In the phillipines and the americas it is still legal to take crocodile eggs from the wild. 

It is still however legal for crocodile farms to take adult crocodiles out of the wild. These crocodiles are usually deemed as problem crocs as they are in areas where humans are.

It is true that crocodiles have a very good snese of homing instinct. But if problem crocodiles are relocated far enough. They generally will stay where they have been put. 

There are always though exceptions to the rule.

I am not against the keeping of crocodiles in proper conditions in captivity.

Generally crocodile's kept in farms are kept in over crouded conditions-unlike wild conditions. 

Did you know that the largest collection of crocodiles in a zoological institute in australia is 150. The average crocodile farm in australia has over 2000 crocodiles. In both cases the land sizes were approximately the same.


----------



## Kirov_grrl (Apr 20, 2003)

I tend to agree with what you say Alexahnder.

Just recently there was a "crocodile attack" in Australia, a local man, I believe it was in the Northern Territory (forgive me if I'm wrong) there was adequate signing by the appropriate governing bodies, and this man knew the risks of crocs in this particular river, but insisted on going for a bit of a swim and a float down the river. And then, is surprised when a large Salty trys to have a feed. He then refused to have medical treatment for day, and blamed the crocodile for it getting infected. He was lucky to survive with his life!!!
Then the reporter went on to say, that the National Wildlife Officers, were setting traps, to catch this croc and remove it! Now I know that they weren't going to kill it or anything, just relocate it, but it was the crocs territory, and if the men didnt want to get bitten, then don't go swimming.... 

Its the same reason my Pommie friend won't go swimming in the ocean, coz he doesnt want to get eaten by a shark. Fair enough I say, if you are in their territory, your fair game.


----------



## cyber_crimes (Apr 20, 2003)

Kirov girl,
I agree with you,pommies shouldnt be farmed or relocated they should be sent to penal colonies lol :lol: As for your friend the croc not swimming in the ocean I seem to agree with him, risky business them sharks!


----------



## Magpie (Apr 21, 2003)

I know this is a herp site but IMO, all animals have pretty much the same value and importance. We shoot wild roos for dog food (how many of you buy tinned or dry dog food?) We keep chickens in tiny little cages for their eggs. Hell, most of us keep rats and mice at well over their natural population per square metre and sometimes even feed them live to snakes. Sorry, but an animal is an animal is an animal. Croc farming is no more wrong and probably less wrong than feed lots, battery hens, piggeries etc.


----------



## Fangs (Apr 21, 2003)

after CC and I obtain our "One day interim Zoo Licenses" you will all be welcome to come around and have a look at our setup which as Magpie said already it will be much better than the way battery hens are kept.

:wink:


----------

